# Turning Redheart



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Don't you just love serendipitous discoveries? I was scrounging for a small block to turn a pepper mill tenon and grabbed a brownish looking 2 x 2 x 18ish and whacked off a couple inches on the bandsaw. I dodn't even know I had any redheart but as soon as I sawed it I knew what it was. 

This stuff is LOVELY........



 



 

I don't know how it'll look against the monkeypod but we're gonna find out! 



 

Who has turned redheart? Did you love turning it as much as I already do? Does it maintain its color like Bloodwood does or does it fade like most other species?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great find Kevin! The redheart that I have turned for pens was colored consistently throughout and did not fade over time. It is soft and turns like holly or olive wood.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Yeah I noticed it's real light too. That's how I knew it wasn't bloodwood right away, not that most bloodwood is this red. Is this stuff very hard to get?


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Cookwoods website says redheart is also called chakte kok but that sounds wrong. I have several pieces of chakte kok and none of it is red. But I checked the wood database and it says the same thing. wierd.


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Is this stuff very hard to get?



I've seen it fairly regularly at Woodcraft. Never worked with it, though I mean to. Maybe if somebody posted some and wants to trade for some mesquite........

Be sure to show the finished product! TA


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

I've always thought they were the same, but have only limited experience. All I've had has been more orange than red. Loveit, though.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony said:


> Maybe if somebody posted some and wants to trade for some mesquite........



You just wait your turn pilgrim I just fell in love with it gimme a little honeymoon time . . . .

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Nice find and the stuff is really pretty! Whenever Ive worked with it it fades pretty quickly. Ive only used it twice but both times I bought it, it only took a couple of months to fade.


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> You just wait your turn pilgrim I just fell in love with it gimme a little honeymoon time . . . .



C;mon now, not trying to horn in on your action Kevin, just puttin' it out there

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

I know Tony just jerking your chain. Oh by the way have you seen this?

http://woodbarter.com/threads/will-trade-flames-for-red.18246/


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 30, 2014)

I've turned one pot from red heart. Turned like cedar without the nasty smell. Turned and sanded like a dream, and was a brilliant deep red


----------



## Tony (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Oh by the way have you seen this?
> 
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/will-trade-flames-for-red.18246/



Good luck man, hope you get some good stuff! If you end up with some of those worthless 4/4 boards, let me know. I'll take them off your hands so they don't clutter up your shop!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Tony if Iget a y redheart I will make sure you get some too.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Kevin I don't know if you are interested in buying some but Westpennhardwoods has a lot in turning sizes and they seem to be pretty reasonable. I bought some from them before and it was very striking and beautiful. Ill post a picture if you want to see it. You can also request item specifics if you call to order. Ive done that before and requested certain colors in a species or heart/sap contrast.


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Josh I was looking at them earlier. They don't post pics of actual items and although I've bought from them before I always hesitate to buy blind like that. I might give them a call this week though.


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2014)

Anybody else find it strange that the king of red wood is searching for more red wood?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Nov 30, 2014)

Here's what I got from them before


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

@Kevin, let me know if you find any curly redheart... it is nice stuff and I'm down to my last few blanks...
http://i1285.Rule #2/albums/a595/HCHpics/Duck%20Calls/IMG_20130724_214532_zpsd06209a1.jpg~original

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Nov 30, 2014)

Sure thing Henry . . . . . you'll be the first I tell.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks, Kev! You're the best!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2014)

The love that shows here is simply amazing!!


----------

